# When do passengers see their rating



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

As a driver, I'm required to rate a passenger as soon as the trip finishes.
Does the passenger immediately see any change in their rating?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm just guessing. But I don't see why Uber wouldn't use the same algorithms to obfuscate passenger ratings that they do for driver ratings.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I guess that most passengers would do far less frequent rides than most drivers, so easier to determine how your most recent driver rated you.

I might go for a ride and ask the driver to rate me low.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

I have wondered this as well. if someone has a 5 star rating and you give them anything besides 5 stars, they will likely know its you and give you a bad rating. I tend to rate more people 5 stars than I would like do to this.


----------



## ridewiththisgal (Dec 21, 2015)

It seems like its likely they should know its you that would have given them a low rating if they only took that one ride that day or that week. Just like on days when I only take one rider I can tell if they rated me 5 or less by my score. Even though UBER says there is no way to determine the rating cause the rider can rate you at anytime not just after the ride completes. But I assume most riders would complete the process right away when window pops up that they are at destination and prompted to rate ride, then wait to do it later.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ridewiththisgal said:


> It seems like its likely they should know its you that would have given them a low rating if they only took that one ride that day or that week. Just like on days when I only take one rider I can tell if they rated me 5 or less by my score. Even though UBER says there is no way to determine the rating cause the rider can rate you at anytime not just after the ride completes. But I assume most riders would complete the process right away when window pops up that they are at destination and prompted to rate ride, then wait to do it later.


There are quite a few posters here who think they can determine who gives them low scores. If you had only one ride today uber will not show you a 1 day score. You have to take several rides, perhaps five, before a score shows up. If your overall score drops today after one ride, then chances are it dropped because a past rider has finally rated. Your score can suddenly drop after doing no rides for several days.


----------

